# Baroque Recommendations... especially Handel



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I began my exploration of classical music in the Baroque (The Four Seasons, the Brandenburg Concertos, Handel's Water Music and Organ Concerti, etc...) and the Baroque has remained a favorite. Like many here, however, I have constructed a collection of music that is quite extensive when it comes to Romanticism and early Modernism... but I recognized that my collection of the Classical era was virtually limited to Mozart, Haydn, Early Beethoven (and a few others) and my Baroque collection was not a whole lot better. As I am more intrigued with the Baroque I am trying to build upon that collection first. My collection of Bach is quite inclusive and considering that he is my favorite composer bar none I am well aware where I need to still plug in a few things. I have begun to expand my collection of Vivaldi... especially his operas and vocal music... but it is Handel I am especially interested in getting more of. I have a good number of his instrumental works. Of his operas and oratorios I have the _Messiah, Solomon, Alcina_, and _Rinaldo_ as well as several recitals (Lieberson, Russell Oberlin, Kozena, Scholl, etc...). What would you recommend as the best opera and oratorios (and recordings) to add to this?

Beyond Bach, Vivaldi, and Handel (and Domenico Scarlatti... of whom I have a good collection of his keyboard works) what recommendations would you have for Frescobaldi, Schutz, Lully, Charpentier, Biber, Telemann, Purcell, and Rameau... all of whom I have but a single disc (or at most, 2).

I didn't add Monteverdi (who seems to be more Renaissance than Baroque... and besides which I have a good collection of him). I also left out Buxtehude who I am also in the process of building a solid collection on including his organ compositions and vocal works by Ton Koopman.

Again... any recommendations including favored recordings would be appreciated.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For Handel oratorios, it is hard to beat Alexander's Feast although it incorporates some concertos you may have heard elsewhere. I have no specific recording recommendation. I have the John Eliot Gardiner version which seems adequate.

I would also recommend Handel's 6 Concerti Grossi, op. 3. and also the Op. 6. To my ears these sound almost as complex as the Brandenburgs and hold up to repeated listenings through several decades for me. I have different ensembles of which I enjoy Tafelmusik on Sony. I do not care for the Iona Brown / I Solisti Italiani quite as much.

Handel's Oboe Concertos, especially the No. 1, have pleasant melodies that have stayed with me enough to hum in the shower. The No. 1 is rhythmically surprising as well as melodically infectious.

For Telemann you could start anywhere, but the massive _Musique de Table_ or banquet music sets of suites and concertos is a good profile of his output. I have a lot of the Capella Istropolitana from Naxos in my collection. They are fine, but I might have preferred a better known baroque ensemble, perhaps Musica Antiqua Koln.

For Rameau I love _Les Indes Galantes._ I used to have the _Dardanus Suite_ in my collection and loved it a great deal too, but have since lost that tape. I am looking for a replacement. I do not enjoy his _Pieces de clavecin_ collections quite as much as the ballet suites above.

For Schutz the Symphoniae Sacrae, motets (20) for soloists, instruments & continuo, SWV 257-276 send goosebumps up my arms, especially the piece below. The brass opening is chilling enough in itself, but if you make it to the bass soloist, you may see what I mean. It is lovely inspiring music.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As regards Händel, I prefer a somewhat large orchestra instead
of the historically so-called "authentic" performance style of, say,
Pinnock, Hogwood or Bach Collegium Japan. This is a matter of debate
and some would recommend their style; it is a question of taste.

As regards Händel, if you haven´t got "Dixit Dominus", it is pure delight
conducted by Öhrwall on BIS, with catchy tunes only and a very fine 
performance in splendid sound. It is usually coupled with a fine Gloria 
performed by the always very competent Emma Kirkby. Likewise I enjoy 
Max Pommers alternative readings of the 12 Concerti Grossi op.6
very much. Some might find that they lack imposing grandeur,
but they have a magical melodic and airy quality that is very special.
The sound is delicious. Should you find the Gardiner recording on 
Erato of "L´Allegro, Il Penseroso ed Il Moderato", it is a surprisingly 
attractive work as well, especially the first half, in a splendid performance.

As regards repertoire off-the-beaten-track, you will probably find
Jean Fery Rebel´s orchestral suite "Les Elemens" a surprise of early
avant-garde effects. And Jean-Pierre Rampal made a very charming
and captivating recording of flute concertos by Blavet, Leclair and others, 
on Erato.

As regards Rameau, there´s a lot to discover. The "Grand Motets" conducted
by Herreweghe are very good, most of the Erato recordings of the vocal works
as well, like the McGegan "La Princesse de Navarre" (an ear-catching work). 
He is a good conductor in such works, whereas Christie or Minkowski can be 
a bit too "authentic" or small with their ensembles now and then to my taste, 
though not bad. Tzimon Barto´s recording of the "piano" works are among 
the most beautiful, and has a very meditative quality.

Of a slightly later generation, Carl Philipp Emmanuel Bach´s works are
slowly becoming more and more appreciated. There are wonderful discoveries
among them, such as the concerti´, for instance.

It turns out that samples from the "Dixit"- and "La Princesse"-works can be found
on Youtube.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Get yourself some more Biber.

John Holloway's Unam Ceylum's a ridiculously good record.

The London Baroque collection's an excellent selection and performance of Purcell's chamber music. Fretwork's collection of his music for viols is also outstanding.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

For Handel, many of our explorations of the operas, oratorios and cantatas are documented in this thread:

Link: Handel operas and cantatas










In particular, don't miss the early cantatas that Handel composed in Italy. They are really quite exquisite - you'll find recommended examples in that thread, as well as recommendations for a stupendous recording of the unmissable _Acis & Galatea_, and another of my very favourite favourites (already mentioned above),_ L'Allegro, Il Penseroso, and Il Moderato_.

For non-Handelian baroque gems, you'll find some very strong recommendations in these threads, which take the box sets in their titles merely as a starting point:

Link: 200 years of music at Versailles
(Possibly the most rewarding box set I ever bought)










and also:

Link: Deutsche Harmonia Mundi box set










Finally, don't overlook Lully. This recording is superb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

*Handel*
Concerti grossi, opp. 3 & 6 - I have a mish-mash of recordings from Trevor Pinnock/English Concert, Andrew Manze/AAM, Richard Egarr/AAM. All are very nice.

Coronation Anthems - Trevor Pinnock/English Concert

Solomon and Saul Oratorios - Paul McCreesh/Gabrieli Consort & Players

Water Music; Music for the Royal Fireworks - Jordi Savall/Le Concert des Nations

*Telemann*
Tafelmusik - Harnoncourt/Concentus Musicus Wien

String Concertos - Musica Antiqua Koln

Suites - Trevor Pinnock/English Concert

*Purcell*
Dido and Aeneas - Trevor Pinnock/English Concert

*Corelli*
Concerti grossi, op. 6 - Trevor Pinnock/English Concert


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, well, well. Let me begin by saying that the operas and oratorios, and his early Italian cantatas (almost 200 of them) display creativity in strong musical characterisation and genius in vocal compositional expressiveness not seen again until perhaps Mozart, Wagner and Verdi. Handel was a composer of the voice by vocation.

If I had to unjustly pick one Handel opera to prove the point made above, I would have to pick _Giulio Cesare in Egitto_ (1724). The action takes place over one day with a tight plot, and has Cleopatra as a fully developed character from her first to last arias. The opera also contains some of Handel's best arias as well as a few vocal fireworks for the historic castrato.

As much as I love this piece, I am still quite surprised I have only one version on recording in my collection. That by Rene Jacobs with Concerto Koln, various soloists with the American contralto Jennifer Larmore taking the title role. It appears to be the only HIP version that is "complete". The recording engineers have done wonders with this: it's a medium sized HIP band with a very big sound. Released back in the early 1990's, I think from memory. 4CD's, almost 3.5 hours of great music.

Other great operas that introduce Handel's music well include: _Tamerlano_ (1724), _Rodelinda_ (1725), _Orlando_ (1733) and _Alcina _ (1735). Some Handel scholars have picked _Rodelinda _ to be his finest.

As for his instrumental music, the opus 6 set of 12 concerti grossi, together with Bach's _Brandeburg Concertos_ represent high points of Baroque instrumental music. He wrote all 12 pieces in one hit, in one concentrated burst of creativity, averaging about two to three days per concerto, finishing all 12 in about one month. I have two versions: The Handel & Haydn Society/Hogwood, and The English Concert/Pinnock. Recommend them all. I'm sure there are many excellent versions around too.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Some good recommendations in this thread.

I would also suggest:

the Symphoniae Sacrae and Musikalisches Exequien of Schuetz
Mondonville's Motets
Anthems, St Cecilia's Ode, Music on the Death of Queen Mary of Purcell
Anything you can obtain of Frescobaldi, Froberger, Carissimi, and Reinhard Keiser
a bit of Gabrieli also
And definitely any compositions of Monsieur de St Colombe


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

There are some good recommendations... I'll need to look into some of these. I just came across the Glossa editions of Handels Italian cantatas... as well works by Monteverdi and Gesualdo. They all look and sound promising. Anyone familiar with these?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have all six volumes of the Handel Roman cantata series by _La Risonanza_. Yes, I enjoy them. If you are wondering which one(s) to get, then you might as well start with Volume 1!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I just came across the Glossa editions of Handels Italian cantatas... Anyone familiar with these?


As HarpsichordConcerto seems to do, I buy new releases in that Glossa series of cantatas automatically, now. Superb. There's an extended discussion of Volume 2 in the series in the Handel thread I mentioned above (see #48, here: Handel cantatas etc.)

If you want to sample the Handel cantatas more cheaply, however, you can do so here (note this is a 2CD set), here, and here. Excellent recordings and performances at knock-down prices.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

I have most of La Venexiana's Monteverdi series and I'm very happy to recommend it. Beautiful renditions.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Come to think of it, you've missed out on a very significant oratorio by Handel. His _Judas Maccabaeus _Oratorio:


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

lots of good suggestions here.

I do love Telemans Tafelmusik. This version is excellent:

http://www.amazon.com/Telemann-Tafelmusik-Complete-Box-Set/dp/B0002IQBAS









Also Handels Music for the Royal Fireworks... and I recently picked up this version of Handels Violin Sonatas that are very nice:

http://www.amazon.com/Handel-Comple...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271708578&sr=1-2









If you like this stuff... yopu should also try Arcangelo Corelli. Concerto Grossi Op. 6.

http://www.amazon.com/Corelli-Conce...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1271708696&sr=1-2


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes... I have Telemann's _Tafelmusik_ and Handel's violin sonatas performed by Manze. For whatever reason... in spite of being a fanatic of vocal music... I have far more of Handel's instrumental music than I do his operas or oratorios... to say nothing of his cantatas.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Yes... I have Telemann's _Tafelmusik_ and Handel's violin sonatas performed by Manze. For whatever reason... in spite of being a fanatic of vocal music... I have far more of Handel's instrumental music than I do his operas or oratorios... to say nothing of his cantatas.


I also have Telemann's _Tafelmusik_. Telemann wrote it as a collection and found subscribers all over Europe when first published, including a certain friend of his named Mr Handel from London. Handel had borrowed some bits of it too.

As for why folks tend to have more of Handel's instrumental music even though he was a composer of the voice by vocation, it's really just a matter of history that Handel's music was initially made popular by a few instrumental works and _The Messiah_, and virtually nothing else before the recording industry took place/Victorian era. Like you, my very first Handel recordings on CD were _Water Music_ suites, _Fireworks Music_, _Organ Concertos_ Opus 4 and 7, and _The Messiah_. Those were the fun times of really just beginning to get to know Handel's music, before turning oneself to a _Handelian_.

I would like to recommend _La Resurrezione_ (1708). An Italian oratorio from his Italian years, composed in Rome. A great piece of work. It was his second oratorio but his first oratorio masterpiece after absorbing the Italian style. I have two versions on recording: The Academy of Anicent Music/Hogwood (the first HIP recording ever), and Contrasto Armonico/Vitale (a more recent HIP recording but using historic Roman pitch that Handel probably used).


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Been listening to and enjoying immensely:

Geminiani: Concerti Grossi VII-XII Op 5 after Corelli

On this recording is also Geminiani's sonata for cello and continuo which in my ears is Brilliant!!!

Andrew Manze / Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Corelli - Cti. Grossi Op. 6 - Goodman (Hyperion Dyad)
Handel - Cti. Grossi Op. 6 - Guildhall String Ensemble (RCA, out of print)
Handel - Suites for Keyboard/Piano - Jarret (ECM)
D. Scarlatti - Sonatas/Piano - Sudbin (BIS), Pogorelich (DG), Ts'ong (Meridian), Horowitz (Sony)
J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Cti. - OAE (Virgin)
J.S. Bach - The Art of Fugue - Emerson SQ (DG), Gould (Sony), Aimard (DG)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Corelli - Cti. Grossi Op. 6 - Goodman (Hyperion Dyad)
Handel - Cti. Grossi Op. 6 - Guildhall String Ensemble (RCA, out of print)
Handel - Suites for Keyboard/Piano - Jarret (ECM)
D. Scarlatti - Sonatas/Piano - Sudbin (BIS), Pogorelich (DG), Ts'ong (Meridian), Horowitz (Sony)
J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Cti. - OAE (Virgin)
J.S. Bach - The Art of Fugue - Emerson SQ (DG), Gould (Sony), Aimard (DG)

I had all of these for years... although not necessarily in these performances. Where I am at now I'm building up my collection of Baroque music. While Bach, Handel, Vivaldi... and to a lesser degree Scarlatti... have long ranked among my favorite composers, my music collection has grown quite broad in the number of Romantic and Post-Romantic composers represented... like many others, no doubt... while this is not so of my Baroque... or classical collection for that matter. It is no wonder that so many focus on Romantic music or dismiss Bach or Mozart when they have listened to one musical era in such dept and but a few key performers of other eras. Recent additions to my Baroque collection include Monteverdi's motets, Handel's Italian cantatas and a second recording of Messiah, John Dowland, Purcell, Henry Desmarest, Girolamo Frescobaldi, William Byrd, Jean-Baptiste Lully, Andre Campra, Francois Couperin, Jean-Philippe Rameau, Heinrich Ignaz von Biber, Michel-Richard Delalande, George Phillip Telemann, Francesco Gemininani, various choral works of Vivaldi, Dietrich Buxtehude, Jan Dismas Zelenka, etc... I have been getting a grasp on the French Baroque composers especially... but will be moving more into the Italians, Germans, and others soon.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm trying to collect samples of Baroque Violin Concerto, I see Handel only listed one violin concerto, is there any other than HWV288? and recording recomendation?

or in variation of violin + ...... (double or triple concerto as common in Baroque)? Then is there any like solo violin pieces in style of Bach's partita?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, Telemann wrote 12 Fantasias for violin, which are similar to Bach's Sonatas and Partitas.


----------



## zoziejemaar (Dec 15, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> Then is there any like solo violin pieces in style of Bach's partita?


There is the Devil Trill's Sonata of Giuseppe Tartini (Il sonata del diavolo), from roughly the same period as Bach's partitas. I warmly recommend Andrew Manze's recording (again), which contains also some other very fine solo violin pieces of Tartini.

And there is the Passacaglia of Biber for solo violin, part of his Mystery Sonatas (Rosenkranz Sonaten). A gorgeous piece. The entire Mystery Sonatas of Biber are for me one of the summits of Baroque music. I would recommend the recording with John Holloway, which transmits the 'mysterious' atmosphere perhaps best.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks, I've owned the Telemann and Tartini's solo violin and will check the Biber (never listen to this composer). I like Tartini!


----------



## Chasman (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm late to this party, and see my Handel favourites already recommended, with the exception of Theodora. Gorgeous music. I have the Christie/Daneman recording, currently available in a fine budget box (minus libretti):


----------



## Enjoying Life (Aug 2, 2010)

For Telemann, this is a must try. It remains one of my favorite CD's that I save for when I need something special.

http://www.amazon.com/Telemann-Sinfonia-Melodica-Georg-Philipp/dp/B000ATJ4GM/ref=sr_1_5?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1296355690&sr=1-5


----------



## Carolingian (Sep 24, 2012)

To anyone interested in expanding their baroque listening, I would, without hesitation, recommend Zelenka's music. Counterpoint-laden, fresh, inventive, and often abound with his trademark twists, turns and quirks.

The masses particularly are deserving of attention:









Bernius' also has the Missa Votiva and Missa Dei Patris under his belt, both of which are recommended. (Alternatively, you can't go wrong with Guttler/Virtuosi Saxoniae's Missa Dei Patris, or Luks/Collegium 1704's Missa Votiva.)

A sampler (from the Missa Dei Filii):






A few other baroque suggestions:

*Bach*:

Brandenburgs: Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment

B minor mass: Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan

I'll have to also throw in (wholeheartedly) Karl Richter's St. John's Passion, a 1964 recording (still readily available) on modern instruments, a favourite of mine.

*Corelli*

Concerti Grossi, Op. 6: Adrian Shepherd/Cantilena - a Chandos collect re-issue of the hard-to-find 1981 recording.

*Antonio Lotti*:

Kyrie; Gloria; Missa del Sesto Tuono: (Ferenc Rozsa/Pro Musica Chamber Orchestra/Lotti Chamber Choir) - a little gem of sacred vocal music.


----------



## Carolingian (Sep 24, 2012)

Enjoying Life said:


> For Telemann, this is a must try. It remains one of my favorite CD's that I save for when I need something special.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Telemann-Sinfonia-Melodica-Georg-Philipp/dp/B000ATJ4GM/ref=sr_1_5?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1296355690&sr=1-5


I searched Youtube for that. I found one video (Sinfonia Melodica pour 2 hautbois, cordes et continuo TWV 50:2), which was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I began my exploration of classical music in the Baroque [...]


Hi Stulkes,

I don't know how acquainted you are with Pietro Locatelli. He has an interesting repertoire. I have a Brilliant Box Set for his 'Arte del Violino' Op. 3. For me is an outstanding opus for violin music. Honestly, it is the kind of 'Violino' I appreciate the most.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

For Biber - the Rosary sonatas, Manze on violin.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Also the Violin Sonatas from Biber with Manze. Biber is the man. It feels so wrong saying that. :lol:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Right now at Amazon, the Bach Guild has a 14 hour set of Baroque music as MP3 downloads for $1.99. Lots of obscure composers and works, not just the usual suspects. It's a great no risk way to sample a lot of stuff and see if you like it.

Search "Big Baroque Box" MP3


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I have scanned these posts only quickly, but if you are partial to H's Op. 3 & 6, you are bound to enjoy Telemann's Overtures - delightful ear candy in every way - bar "depth" perhaps.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Telemann and Vivaldi for chamber-orchestral works.

I'm not very familiar with choral works of that Era but I suppose Heinrich Schütz works are very good and Haydn's works are better than all Baroque composers


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I would recommend Handels Israel in Egypt. I think it was his first oratorio and a failure at the time. It is full of greeat chorus's and some of Handels most descriptive music.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Ondine said:


> Hi Stulkes,


Only two and a half years late!


----------



## Rameau (Jul 21, 2014)

Handel: "Un pensiero di pace" from his oratorio Il Trionfo del Tempo a del Disinganno...it's quite a virtuosic piece not only for the singer but also for the strings. The piece has so much energy and is one of my favorite pieces by Handel.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

This thread got me all excited about Handel, until I saw that its from 2010


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You can still get excited about Handel... lots of great music to get excited about.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Graupner, Bach's predecessor as kappelmeister in Leipzig:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Jephtha with Gardiner. Handel's last oratorio and a great one.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

I started my "Baroque Period" JSBach listening to when I was a child. How a young man started to approach other composers like Alessandro Scarlatti, Georg Friedrich Handel, Albinoni, Marcello, Telemann and others. In 2004 I find definitevily Händel and his óperas. Today, I hear Caldara, Bononcini, Stradella. I wait have time for Jommeli, Porpora, Corelli, and much more.


----------

